

Elon Musk teases June news on Hyperloop, his rapid transit system for the future - glymor
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/29/4378468/elon-musk-teases-june-news-on-hyperloop-rapid-transit-system

======
FD3SA
The concept is now fully fleshed out. His idea is a Maglev train which uses
ram-air and/or a lifting body to generate lift, and electromagnets for
propulsion. It's actually an excellent idea, and I don't see why it wouldn't
work. It would be very similar to current dedicated guide way rail systems
(similar to Maglev) but much faster and far more efficient, as the
electromagnets are used only for propulsion, and the lift is generated via the
vehicle's speed.

The biggest challenge would be keeping the vehicle at a constant distance from
the power rail, as aerodynamic disturbances (such as turbulent air) would
destabilize the vehicle. I assume that his work in rocket control systems
would come in handy for this.

